# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Zygor issue with Probably

## melr

Hi,
Anyone else having issues using Zygor with Probably in Legion?

I am using oLUA as my unlocker. Zygor works fine but once i start oLUA and reload my UI, zygor becomes unusable. Anyone know how to fix this?

Cheers.

----------

